# dangers of wii tennis



## aj421 (Sep 2, 2007)

made by my bro using gmod 10


----------



## retman (Sep 2, 2007)

Love it, but mario looks strange from his back.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol, thats so funny!
And it looks really realistic!
But, poor mario


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 7, 2007)

Homicide!


----------



## TaMs (Sep 7, 2007)

pretty cool. good job.


----------



## Jax (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know the Wii was compatible with those old-fart TVs!


----------



## superrob (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice pose


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 22, 2007)

lol i saw this a time ago in a thread but, its still funny


----------



## berlinka (Sep 22, 2007)

Good job! It looks strange and desolate. And it's especially strange since it's Mario dead on a golf course, looking all thin and grown up. And Bowser looks as if he doesn't know if he has to be happy or sad.

...a poetic picture you might say


----------

